# Mobius Models Interview



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Here you go:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSl_Xpncujc


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Unusual Flying Sub behind Frank in the case- smaller than the styrene kit and lighted. I think it is the metal replica mentioned in another thread.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Did anyone notice that the TV Seaview was being released again. It said with retooled interior and sub bay I think.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't see anything like that on the placard but I'd love it if they retooled the bottom of the nose. Pretty sure that Flying Sub is the same size as the original 12" release but I'm sure that is intended to represent the metal release.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

JeffBond said:


> I didn't see anything like that on the placard but I'd love it if they retooled the bottom of the nose. Pretty sure that Flying Sub is the same size as the original 12" release but I'm sure that is intended to represent the metal release.


There were 2 placards and the one on the left said it if you enlarge it a bit. Im sure it said interior, but I am not sure about the bay.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Did anyone notice that the TV Seaview was being released again. It said with retooled interior and sub bay I think.


Glad to hear this! I plan to get one of these when released.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

jaws62666 said:


> There were 2 placards and the one on the left said it if you enlarge it a bit. Im sure it said interior, but I am not sure about the bay.


"Features newly retooled hull with window section and detailed interior control deck"


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Delete.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice, but I ain't buying another Seaview. :freak:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Cool interview.
And the video that followed it (at least for me)
Was the Adam Savage One Day Build with Moebius' BSG kits.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> Nice, but I ain't buying another Seaview. :freak:


I'm tempted to go ahead and sell the two builds I already have and get the re-tooled new one, just because I love that ship so much. 
But I'm not hollowing out those limber holes ever again. :drunk:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I plan on getting the Seaview. I waited too long last time and it went off the market. I am one of the few that likes the four window design but probably because I grew up with the show and did not see the movie until years later.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> Unusual Flying Sub behind Frank in the case- smaller than the styrene kit and lighted. I think it is the metal replica mentioned in another thread.


You appear to be correct. Watch the clip full-screen and you can read the text on the card beside it. Looks to be about 1/48. The styrene kit is 1/32.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> I plan on getting the Seaview. I waited too long last time and it went off the market. I am one of the few that likes the four window design but probably because I grew up with the show and did not see the movie until years later.


I too prefer the 4 window version and was so happy to see they are doing a
new retooled kit, can't wait.....


----------

